# Aderbeschriftung



## Lipperlandstern (12 Februar 2005)

Hallo Forumbesucher.

Für einen Kunden müssen wir ein umfangreiche Aderbeschriftung liefern. Wir haben bisher immer einzelne Nummer (ähnlich Patex) aufgeschoben. Da schiebt man sich aber bei der Anlage einen Wolf.  :? 


Welche Systeme/Hersteller habt ihr im Einsatz ?

Grüsse

Axel


----------



## SPS Markus (12 Februar 2005)

Hi,
wir haben letztes Jahr 3 große Anlagen für die USA gebaut. In den Vorschriften 
stand unter anderem auch die Aderbeschriftung.
Kleinere Anlagen haben wir zuvor auch mit den Partx-Nummern beschriftet.
Wir benutzten Beschriftungsmaschinen der Fa KROY (hoffendlich richtig geschrieben) 
In diese Maschinen kommt ein Spezial Schrumpfschlauch den
man dann bedruckt. Das System arbeitet wie die  P-Touch Geräte.

Das ganze ist aber nicht billig, und der Aufwand ist auch nicht unerheblich.
Gewünschte Beschriftung eingeben, ausdrucken, auf Länge anschneiden,
auf Kabel aufschieben und dann mit dem Fön schrumpfen.

Wenn du interresse daran hast, kann ich dir am Montag mehr bzw. einen
Kontakt mailen.

Bei fragen einfach nochmal bei mir melden, gerne auch per Mail.

Schönes Wochenende noch...

Markus


----------



## mikel (14 Februar 2005)

*Beschriftungssystem*

Hallo Axel,

wir verwenden bei uns in der Firma das Beschriftungssystem von Murr-Plastic. 
Vom Zeitaufwand bist Du allemal schneller als wenn Du die Nummern einzeln auffädeln musst.

Gruß Micha


----------



## Lipperlandstern (15 Februar 2005)

Hallo Markus.

Kannst Du mir mal nen Link rausssuchen ?

Vielen Dank

Axel


----------



## Anonymous (15 Februar 2005)

Das Gerät was wir hier benutzen nennt sich KROY K2500.

Hier mal eine Abbildung 
http://www.graphicproducts.com/labelers/discontinued/kroy-k2000-k2500.html

hier der Kontakt 
http://www.kroyeurope.com/kroy/contacts.htm/ 

Wir haben das Gerät (lt. Aufkleber) bei Kipper Beschriftungssysteme Offenbach gekauft.
069/891016

Markus


----------

